# To all Huffy Camaro owners



## Knaggs1120 (Aug 15, 2013)

I recently purchased one of these gems at a garage sale for $20!  The bike was solid with minimal rust for a 43 year old bike; plus I need a project.  If you have good decals (out any at all) could you take a good picture of them and send them to me so I can stitch them together, that would be great so I can have my buddy make me new ones.  If they turn out good I'll post the results and I can see how much he will charge.  Also pictures with a ruler will make it easier for me to stitch multiple pictures together.  Thanks


----------

